# Teriyaki chicken stuffed loin.



## pit 4 brains (May 16, 2010)

I marinated some sliced chicken breasts in terry sauce over night, sauteed until just done, then stir-fried some veggies to go in as well..





rolled up and tied...



covered with some szechuan sauce and into the drum..


my #1 BBQ fan..


----------



## meateater (May 16, 2010)

That's it! I'm tired of seeing stuffed loins! That's my next smoke job. Right after I complete the other 20 in front of it. Great looking loin, I like the wrap job also.


----------



## fourthwind (May 17, 2010)

LOL Stuffed pork loins are infectious!  

Looking great so far


----------



## rbranstner (May 17, 2010)

I like your tie job. I need to look up how to do that. Someone should post directions on how to do it. And also post about how you guys get those loins fillet out soo well.


----------



## kansasqueball (May 17, 2010)

LOL ! ! ! "Pit 4 Brains" ! ! !  Best name ever ! ! !  Oh, and BTW, nice pork loin.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 17, 2010)

That is going to be good for sure!! Can't wait for the results.


----------



## pit 4 brains (May 17, 2010)

Update....

Temp hit 165, drum was humming right along..


One cooked loin coming up!


There's just something about hot coals in my drum.. I wish I had something else to put on..





Stand by for the slicing. I'm gonna let it rest until the wife gets home from work in about an hour.. Can't wait!
Thanks for the compliments and the points!


----------



## pit 4 brains (May 17, 2010)

You just start with a long length of butchers twine and tie a loop around the end with a triple over-hand knot, then tie a series of half-hitches all the way to the other end.. 
Maybe i'll try to do a video and post it up.
MODERATORS.. This site needs a Wiki section on how to's..

Lay the loin on a cutting board and start a slice from one end to the other about a quarter inch from the board. make the slice deeper a little at a time while unrolling the loin. It's kinda like filleting a fish or skinning an elk. Just keep the meat between the board and the knife the same thickness and roll the meat out as you go..


----------



## pit 4 brains (May 17, 2010)

Sliced..


Served up with a little fried rice and some terry sauce on top...


----------



## john3198 (May 17, 2010)

Very nice. I have to try this. Thanks.


----------



## treegje (May 17, 2010)

That is a thing of beauty! excellent job.


----------



## fyrwalker13 (Apr 28, 2013)

Simply beautiful!


----------

